# Lior Eliyahu



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I was reading on Yahoo sports that we acquired the rights to forward Lior Eliyahu
from the Orlando Magic for cash considerations?

who in the h.....? 

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_ylt=AvWk6d.IlAJXriz3CWqZ5fu8vLYF?slug=nbadeals&prov=st&type=lgns


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Wasn't this deal made at draft day?


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=285176 

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=290808 

NBA.com


----------



## Rockets111 (Oct 29, 2005)

yea, it was made on draft day, all we gave them was cash


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Right now we are letting him to develope in Europe League.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Ahh ok, because i never heard of him.


----------



## sKiP~2~mY~BLUTH (Aug 11, 2004)

well, im not an active posret in here but im from israel so i can give u a little taste of who is lior eliyahu....
an athletic 6'8-6'9 F with A LOT of basketball to learn!
he's kind of in between the 3 and 4 positions...gotta work on his body asap - he's too skiny to play vs. big guys (defensivly). on offense - he's a very talented player, athletic, nice court vision for his size and age but gotta work on his ballhandling skills and shooting, the good thing is that he knows that and he's workin very hard to improve his game. untill last yr he played on a small team in israel that known for the way of developing young players. he was kinda the go 2 guy (ended up with somethin like 13-15 ppg and 5-7 rpg in the israeli league).
he defently cant stay at the 4 position and do well in the nba, actually i dont realy see him play there in the up coming 3-4 yrs. right now he's far from nba material, way far.
i hope this yr in maccabi he'll improve in the places that are critical for him to play at the high level, he's gotta learn to play the 3 if not he'll have lots of matchup problems at the power forward...

dont expect for something special from him in the next couple of yrs...everybody here in israel didnt realy think that he could make it into the draft.
talented player...has to work realy hard (very very hard) on his body (top priorety) and his jump shot and ball skills.
imo, he will be one of those gauys that got picked in the draft but will stay allways in europe.

hope u got the idea of he is this guy, if u have any questions im here 

see ya


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

sKiP~2~mY~BLUTH said:


> well, im not an active posret in here but im from israel so i can give u a little taste of who is lior eliyahu....
> an athletic 6'8-6'9 F with A LOT of basketball to learn!
> he's kind of in between the 3 and 4 positions...gotta work on his body asap - he's too skiny to play vs. big guys (defensivly). on offense - he's a very talented player, athletic, nice court vision for his size and age but gotta work on his ballhandling skills and shooting, the good thing is that he knows that and he's workin very hard to improve his game. untill last yr he played on a small team in israel that known for the way of developing young players. he was kinda the go 2 guy (ended up with somethin like 13-15 ppg and 5-7 rpg in the israeli league).
> he defently cant stay at the 4 position and do well in the nba, actually i dont realy see him play there in the up coming 3-4 yrs. right now he's far from nba material, way far.
> ...


Wow! Thanks for the information.


----------



## Rockets111 (Oct 29, 2005)

hes close to the same player as steve novak

but novak is obviously a lot more accomplished


----------



## sKiP~2~mY~BLUTH (Aug 11, 2004)

just scored 19 points (plus very good game by him) in the maccabi loss 90-81 to CSKA Moscaw in the nba europe live.
more statistics of him later if you are interested....
pics: (#8)


















nice jump in the first pic...


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

anybody still remembers this guy?

Here is a video of him playing in euroleague:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z-Qq...bs.hoopchina.com/htm_data/44/0702/169975.html

Stats:http://www.euroleague.net/competition/players/showplayer?clubcode=tel&pcode=LGD


----------

